# Stand height



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Just started bow hunting for whitetails last year. I was wondering how high you guys put your stands. I know the higher you are the less likely the deer will see you but just looking for your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I like to put my stand around 17-20feet that seems to be a good hight for me i feel comfortable at 25 but 20 is high enough for me


----------



## MODEERMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

15 feet or better and that also depends on how much natural cover you have around you


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

swany25 said:


> Just started bow hunting for whitetails last year. I was wondering how high you guys put your stands. I know the higher you are the less likely the deer will see you but just looking for your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Swany

When evaluating a stand site take into consideration how much back ground cover it offers you. You should be more concerned with this than stand height. Always try to hunt with the sun behind you and your target in front of you, that way the background cover breaks up your outline, creates dark shadows and puts _you_ in the shade, allowing greater freedom of movement when the anticipated moment arrives.

Hunting pressure should also play an essential role in the height you place your stand. The more hunting pressure there is, the higher you need to hunt.

That being said...circumstances dictate how high you should go. The higher you go in theory lessens your scent around the stand, however, having no scent isn't any good if you can't see or make a clean shot. If you're in a climbing stand try and pick the best tree that will support you, climb a little and turn around and review your shooting lane, then climb some more until you get to the best placement. I believe higher is better when you _*can*_; especially for scent and movement.

Personally anything higher than 20 feet with a bow creates too much of a downward shot angle for most casual bowhunters. For scent considerations, I would prefer to hunt 30 feet up! I read a survey done a while back and the average stand height for deer hunters was something like 10-13 feet I think. I would tell you to stick with 12 feet.

Lastly and most importantly... no matter what height you hunt at, remember to practice target shooting at that height with broadheads. It's a whole different ballgame with sharp angle shooting, and many guys don't realize this until the huge buck presents the perfect shot and the guy misses over his back because he didn't allow for angle.

Just remember, hunt only as high as you safely can. No deer is worth your life.

Good luck

Ryan


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

:withstupid:

diddo. ill also say, from what ive seen, alot of people that think they have a stand up 20 feet are actualy only 12-15 feet up. i use climbing sticks on my stand, and havnt had to use any more than 4 yet, and they are 4' each, so most of mine are probably 12- 18'. like ryan said, im much more concerned with cover, and shooting lanes than height.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

:withstupid:

Ryan & Bo said it very well. One thing I have to add, is I'm more concerned with being in the right stand regarding the wind, whether that stand be 10ft. or 18ft.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Well said guys...I personaly hang my stands between 16-20 feet for all the reasons said above...


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm afraid of heights, no joke. I hate being up anything above 15-18 feet and would really prefer to be closer to 10' up a tree. The spots I shoot from are looking at the trails usually from the South so the deer won't catch my scent when the wind is going from the West and North West like it seems to do 99% of the time in the fall and winter in MN. I'm usually in white pines, too, so I don't consern myself with trying to hide myself with their branches since they don't start untill the 30-40' area on a lot of them. I like to use the little oaks and maples as my cover so I can't be very high up. So scout for a good spot, find a place with good cover and determine how high up you think you should be when you drag your stand out there. A good thing to try is climbing the tree you're looking at before drilling steps or anything. Just schimmy up it and see if you like what you see from a comfortable height for you. If it sucks, at least you didn't already start setting up, if it's a good'un then stick the stand there and shoot yourself the big buck. Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I concur with what has been said here, but I will always try to go higher. Id say my average is 20-22 feet.
Cover and predominant wind directions are most important. Trees like cottonwoods, where there isnt alot of foliage at lower levels means youll have to go higher, oak, and ash you can get by lower as theres more lower foliage.

I explain it this way, if youre walking through the woods and theres a squirrel 20 yards away 10 feet up in a tree, youll have a good chance of spotting him. But if that same squirrel is 20 feet up in that tree, he is farther out of your direct line of sight and will be tougher to spot (unless of course your squirrel hunting and actually looking up in the trees).


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

I always look for a good tree and location first and then worry about stand height. I have seen many stands at 10 to 12 feet and work just fine. But it also depends on the cover around you and the wind direction.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

usually the tree I put it in decides the height of my tree stand, I've went anywhere from 10 to probably 25.........but most are around 15 for average


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Where you place your stand is much more important than how high it is. In the past 15 years I've never been higher than 12 feet, don't see the need to be any higher.

huntin1


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

In MN you cant legally go higher than 16'.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am certainly not a big fan of heights.......And it gets worse the older I get!!! Soon I will be in ground blinds only.  I like ladder stands better than hang ons, but I have started to use a few hang ons as well. The more I use them, I get more comfortable with them. I rarely need to get higher than 12 feet or so with the hang ons. The ladders are at least 15 feet and that is a pretty good guage for me.

Now, If a certain woodworking guru would help me out with one of those fancy damn towers he is known for!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I use all kinds of stands currently using a 15' ladder 2 hang on's @ 15' and I have a climber that works like a dream to get up to 20' if you find or make (by trimming branches) the right tree.

I do not go up or down any of them without a harness. I don't bounce as well as I once did 

Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I bought a few of the fall guy retractors at local store that had them on sale for $49.00. I really like the fact that I am tethered in when climbing and descending. After the stand is hung and the fall guy is in place the first time, it is pretty good piece of mind. They are especially nice in morning stands that I use. Climbing up in the dark alwats seems tougher for some reason!!


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

I love to hunt high just for the fact that my vision is better. That way I can see a monster buck coming a long ways away and get really, really nervous and miss the shot when he comes in. J/K!

In reality I do like to hunt high but the most important thing, and it was mentioned earlier, is having background cover. Once the leaves are gone it's funny how out in the open you can really be. I try to put my stands in trees that have a lot of branches for that reason. Makes it tricky to get a stand up sometimes but they are awesome spots when you have branches all around you and you're kinda nestled inbetween a bunch of big forks and branches. I hunt around a lot of oak trees that are perfect for this. A little trick I use is when you cut bigger branches for shooting lanes, take them and nail/tie them to the branches behind you so they break up your outline even more. Just my thoughts :2cents:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Obsessed

In MN you cant go any higher than 15' on permanent stands, no limit on portables.

P.S how many roostes you get after the Nodak trip?


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

My lock-ons I have a ladder thats 16' and I set @ 15, my climber depending on cover I go between 20--25. Any higher in my opinion is totally unnecessary. Think safety and comfort zone, if your uncomfortable you are not safe. Just my :2cents:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I go higher when I have less coverage. 
And lower when I don't.

The higher you are, the less chance of deer smelling you.

Since your a Bowhunter, the *HIGHER* you go, the more Angle you have on the deer, so there's *LESS VITAL AREA* to hit, which can make for a harder shot.

You might want to keep that in mind.


----------



## Dodgedude (Dec 30, 2007)

R y a n said:


> swany25 said:
> 
> 
> > Just started bow hunting for whitetails last year. I was wondering how high you guys put your stands. I know the higher you are the less likely the deer will see you but just looking for your thoughts.
> ...


good post.

keep in mind the terrain, including the location of your tree relative to the elevation your deer is coming in at. I found a good spot this year, but just plain couldnt get high enough, ran out of ladders. Even after spacing them as far as possible (I use climbing rails) I only got an effective 8 - 10 feet height.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey Dodgedude, any hieght is good, but that effective hight just be very still til they get past where you are behind them. I've been successful @ 10' and busted @ 20'


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i usually go about 25-35ft in the tree depends on the tree. i like cherry trees the best not much cover though, but u dont need cover that high. :lol:


----------

